# Something funny for a change



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I think Red is all confused, Brian told me that on a few occasions that he has gone out he has let Jake and Red have the run of the lounge and the conservatory. He isn't out long but each time when he has got back he finds Red in the crate and he's pee'd or / and pooped and when he sees Brian starts jumping like a kangaroo to get out.

I am not sure of the routine he had with Louise which I am 100% confident it was a good one but I am wondering if he sees his crate as his toilet again as he doesn't mess anywhere else. 

And how does he get into the crate? Biran thinks he is walking along the sofa and jumping in.

So now the crate is being moved and I have said to Brian when he knows he is going out to put the boys it the garden for half hour or more first so that they have a chance to toilet.

He says all is fine until Red jumps about and makes an even bigger mess lol

He said in a nice way he would be happy if it was just Jake as he is such a good boy.. where as Red is a total rascal always up to trouble in some way or other lol...
I can just picture Red jumping all over his poop's making a right mess, I never thought to ask Brian if he washed Red's feet.
I am so hoping to be out by next weekend and get to cuddle them.. how many times have I said that...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you and i hope you're out next week,maybe he's just unsettled at the moment,a passing phase


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Deme said:


> I am not sure of the routine he had with Louise which I am 100% confident it was a good one but I am wondering if he sees his crate as his toilet again as he doesn't mess anywhere else.


Dawn I'm quite hurt by your post and the fact that you felt the need to say something on a public forum. Red was never crated other than at night and did not have once accident whilst in my care. I believe in a text when I told you my girls were in season and the boys needed to be picked up as I didn't want any opppp's that you said, and I quote 'keep them crated 24/7!!! I obviously sent my girls away because no one would pick the boys up. I find it pretty rude that you have not said thank you nor mentioned the weight that red has gained as when i took him he was near enough emaciated and I would post some photos but that's not going to get me anywhere. It's nice to know that you're grateful that I took your Ill mannered dogs in when it would have cost you a fortune to kennel them even though your partner was at home.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

oh Dawn it must be so hard for you being away, I sure you will be home in no time


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Lousie what the heck....I have never ever said anything against you and never said you crated the dogs at any time.. what I did say was I was unsure of the routine you had with the dogs but was 100% sure it was a good one.

I have also many a time praised you for all your help on this forum and to you privately via texts and emails.

I have also many a time asked if you needed any more money after sending you two bank transcations and no matter how much it was I would send it immediatlely. I have also asked time and time again that if the dogs were getting to be too much that Brian would come immediatley and pick them up. You have always said they were not a problem and could stay as long as needed. 

As for mentioning the cost of Kennels, I would never send my dogs to a kennel, I asked you first as you seemed a good friend and had knowledge of Chihuahua's but I have had many offers from friends and family saying they would help look after my dogs. Some of these friends live in Newcastle and would not even let me cover their travel costs though I still would have. So please Louise don't go thowing bitter snipes about kennels at me, you were not the only person I could ask. I want to clarify that Brian hasn't always been at home and if you really felt so badly about my boys being at yours then why did you always say everything was fine and they could stay as long as needed.


As for Red, yes Red is underweight and still is, it is very hard to get weight on him and I don't know why and as I am still in hospital I am seriously considering contacting a dog nutrionist for help as I never ever starve my animals or neglect them in any way and it upsets me that you your post seems to insinuate this. Saying Red was near enough emaciated is appalling. In fact I have just remembered I have a photo taken recently of Red that does not show any weight gain as you insinuate but I never once though this was because of you. I do notice that you omit to mention how without asking me you bought the shops own brand of food to feed my dogs, give then raw chicken and tripe which I did not get asked about first. You did tell me the shop offered their food at buy one get one free but I don't care about cost, heck I buy feed (Acana) double the price of Royal Canin in the hope it would help and anything I buy such as toys, crates etc I buy the best no matter of cost. I just want my dogs healthy, fit and happy and talking to a feed specialists and taking Red to the vet is what I will do if it helps to solve his lack in weight gain. In fact Brian is taking Red to the vets Monday morning and his weight will be mentioned again. I have asked the vet about Red's weight many times.

I have posted this on the forum only because you seem to accuse me of having starved and ill mannered dogs and abused your hospitality. That you accuse me of saying you crated 24/7 when I never have and would like you to quote this from an actual post which I know you can't do.

As for thanking you I have always showed my appreciation and thanked you continuously. 

To recap I have sent you money on two occasions and always asked you to let me know if you needed more and I would send it immediately.

I have always thanked you time and time again.

My dogs are NOT ILL MANNERED, in fact I have never known a dog so respectful and obediant as Jake, Red is more cheeky but not ill mannered.

I am appalled that on a public forum you accuse me of sending Red to you in a near enough emaciated state. I am sure if he was that bad his breeder would have certainly said something as would the judges at shows.

I want others to know that none of what you say is true. 

I am not going to post further on this as its not the place to vent but I am happy to email or talk on the phone though right this moment I am very angry and upset with you and have other things on my mind like operations and many other things right now.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok wait for my reply and in the mean time I will forward u the txt and post photos on here of red when I got him and the day he went home to show the difference. I'm sure there will be a few raised eyebrows!! I only fed red raw tripe on the advice from breeders and my vet!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Either keep him crated 24/7 or Brian can pick them both up. On no account do I want him mating. Cheers Dawn

Then I asked u to pick him up! Nothing happend for 2 weeks!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I will be going by what the scales say on Monday as to Red's weight to see if he has lost or gained weight as photo's can be deceiving. The photo's Brian took when Red got home show him looking very thin with no signs of any weight gain but as I say photo's can be deceiiving and I will go by what is shown on Monday.

As for posting photo's on here you are causing a very bad atmosphere and making a thread into a bashing one. I have always admired how this forum does not have disagreements like this but I feel I have been forced into one.

As from now I would like you to take the photo of Red off your website as you certainly don't want a starved dog on your website do you.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't give a flying crap how ill you are or how much money you throw at a dog he clearly needed proper PUPPY food and to be separated from jake who attacks him to get his food. Don't worry dawn I have a lot of it on video too. I have been seeking a lot of advice and help from people on this forum about your dogs. I got a hellof a lot of weight on red since he has been her and yes he is still too thin.
I don't care who you are you can clearly see this poor dog hasn't been eating properly


















This is the day he went home, I see a massive change!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> Either keep him crated 24/7 or Brian can pick them both up. On no account do I want him mating. Cheers Dawn
> 
> That was me suggesting you crated 24/7 if needed NOT accusinng you of crating 24/7 ....big difference. And as for mating you wanted me to breed Red (who would at the time just turned a year old) to Babe who you know is not to standard and you told me you wanted to breed just to make money to buy a LC dog.
> 
> Then I asked u to pick him up! Nothing happend for 2 weeks!


You never once asked me to pick the dogs up and I texted you twice a day every day apart from a few times when I texted once a day but I always contacted you daily. I even phoned a couple of times and not once did you ask me to pick the dogs up. As I have already mentioned you have always said the boys were no bother and could stay as long as needed. Once you mentioned the boys would go to your mums due to the girls coming into season Brian contacted you and made arrangements to come that same weekend to collect the dogs. 
I am shocked at the lies and wish I had kept all my texts but I am now going to ask Brian if he has saved any as he usually does. I can also get a copy of my text messages from 02 proving I texted you every day right up to the day my dogs came home.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol you are off your rocker lady, baby has been spayed! Remember is a rescue from a kennel! They spay them before they rehome. And if you havnt seen I have just brought a long coat puppy lolol funny that ay?


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Deme said:


> I am shocked at the lies and wish I had kept all my texts but I am now going to ask Brian if he has saved any as he usually does. I can also get a copy of my text messages from 02 proving I texted you every day right up to the day my dogs came home.


I have them all what one would you like me to post?


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Actaully pet, Jake is kept seperated from Red at all meal times, so how did he attack Red when with you? 

I have had Red to the vets on numerous times about his weight, monitor his weight and don't go buying crap home brand food for him. 

I have pics of Red looking just as thin after being with you and once I get home I will post them as I don't have means to post pics on my notebook right now.

You slander people on here but I have never said anything yet you make yourself out to be loyal, what a joke. 

Your quick to slander people who breed with no regards to keeping the standard then you ask me to breed Red just so you can make money to buy another dog.

Oh and you slander me saying Red is thin but heck you still wanted to breed from him.. 

If anyone on here thinks I deliberately starve Red I will ask my vet for a report from him that shows I have made serious visits regards his weight and always have him weighed each time he goes to the vets.

I have two horses one is at his ideal weight and the other is over weight, Jake is overweight and Brian says there is no change in his weight which I will also find out for sure when he is weighed on Monday

So tell me why would I starve Red.. well I wouldn't.

I have tried weighing his food and giving him so much each day on the vets advice, fed him ad-lib, bought RC, Alcana and other foods to try and get weight on him.

I am now going to have a dog feed specialist come and see him and ask the vet about looking at his digestive system again. (last time I asked the vet he didn't think it was required as Red weighed 5lb at the time and he was not concerend)

I have even asked many a time on here for advice about Red's weight.

So in no account am I neglecting Red, I am busting my gut as as I said from the photo's Brian has taken these past couple of days Red looks the same now as he did 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> Lol you are off your rocker lady, baby has been spayed! Remember is a rescue from a kennel! They spay them before they rehome. And if you havnt seen I have just brought a long coat puppy lolol funny that ay?


Well you asked me if you could breed Red to Babe in a couple of months time then later sad you were gonna get Babe Spayed.

I have no control what you ask in texts.

I texted you saying I was not able to make a decision right now and would let you know when I got out of hospital, this was really to give me time to think of a polite reason to say NO..

So you bought a LC, good for you... but that doesn't make any difference to the fact you asked me to mate Red.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Your back tracking keep up, when I got them there was no instruction to feed them separate! 
What was that phone call about the other day? You didn't know what to feed him? He is a puppy and should be on puppy food!! And brian didn't have a clue when he came to pick them up. I had to advise him on feeding and when to let them out! you keep putting him down on here! He is actually a nice guy. 
You can clearly see from the photos how much weight red had put on! Every one noticed a difference at the show and was surprised how much better his confidence was when with me. Don't think your not being watched!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol I have my own stud dog dawn! Red isn't even winning in the ring. If I wanted a smooth cost stud I would go to one that was at least being placed!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Lousie grow up, check out Facebook, I have praised Brian so much and you don't know nothing regards our relationship and how bad things have been previously and you can't tell a person from a fleeting visit. I mean I thought you were a nice person, how wrong was that.

And what a hyporcite, your calling him yourself saying he had no idea and the lies spill out again as I did tell you how the boys were fed, what they were to have, how much to feed (Jake had his feed weighed and Red could have as much as he wanted) and that I kept them seperated. 

As for being watched it happens everywhere and his breeder at the last show said to me how better Red was. I am well aware of the kindness of people at shows but also aware of the amount of two faced people and bitchiness that smothers the good people

I was pre warned about bitchy people at dog shows and your proving to be one of them. 

I dare say you will post again but I am not getting into a tit for tat argument. I am powerless to do anything for Red while in Hopsital but Brian is helping the best he can and that means taking time off work that he can't really afford to do just so that he can take the dogs to the vet for me.

Jeez I am if anything over protective of Jake and Red and have them at the vets for the most minor of things, guess you'll say my vet is wrong now.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG what is happening here? I can't believe this!!!!

Deme - you don't have to explain anything, everybody here knows how much you care and really love your boys!!! 

You are so right about show bitching and this just proves it, I just don't understand people like that .... they'll do anything, really anything.... so SAD!!!!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you Aiga

I am really upset, I am being made out to be such a cruel person, I love my dogs and I am pulling my hair out trying to get Red to eat. Brian told me today that yesterday he give Red a huge bowl of food and he sniffeed at it and walked away, so he give him it again later slightly soaked thinking he'd prefer that but again he walked away from it. 

Brian threw the food away and give him a fresh huge bowl today and he ate it..

I have asked numerous people for advice and who better to ask than your vet.. 

Honestly the photo's Brian took show Red just as thin as he was 6 weeks ago and Jake looks no different either. So come Monday I will be anxious to see what they both weigh.

Photo's can be deceiving, I have pics of my horse that make him look skinny as anything when he is in fact 75KG overweight and is on a diet.

Red does look way to thin on Lousies pics and I am not dismiising them but I do dismiss that I am not looking after him. I am doing my best, Heck I even asked his breeder for advice and he just said feed him ad-lib. I do this but Red won't eat. 
They are kept seperated at meal times as Jake will try to eat Red's food but I have noticed Red gets distressed being seperated from Jake and instead of eating he just jumps up and down trying to get to Jake.

I also agree yes I have posted when I was upset with Brian but nothing personal juut a few gripes and anyone can check me out on Facebook and read the vast amount of messages from me praising Brian.

Brian has been my rock going over and beyond to help me more than a lot of blokes would do and our relationship has strenghtened so much lately. Brian is just as concerned as me about Red and if it costs thousands to get him well then so what, he's worth it and I can afford it.

I know some will still look down on me and there is nothing I can do about that but for those who I have had the pleaseure of chatting with will see I am trying my best.

Once again thank you for not judging badly of me.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Dawn I never once said u didn't love your dogs. But you clearly are now well enough to look after them. Red is not even trained jumping up when we eat our dinner and don't get me started on your aggressive jack Russel he attacked lolly for her chicken wing! He had her pined to the floor by her neck. If chris had his was he would of been sent to the dog pound after that!!! (Just to clarify my dogs are chicken not urs!)

Fact I had your dogs for near 2 months
I got them new toys and xmas presents
Took red dog training and to a show, what was more hassle than it was worth!
Then come on here questioning the way I looked after them!! 

I think your very very ungrateful and are showing your true colours! The reason this topic hasn't been closed yet!! 

Forgot to say, I only suggested the 24/7 crating in case you just let Red mate and tried to claim it was an accident. Hence why I said Brian would collect them immediately. I was right not to trust you then and more so now.

I won't reply via text to you again,

In reply to your txt, I had a long coat bitch witch you full well know stay that was being mated to perry again you know was a big deal! Why on earth woul I want to use red! He doesn't even compare to perry and why would I want to let the bitch owner have a load of mongrels. 

IF YOU DIDN'T TRUST ME THEN WHY LAVE THEM WITH ME FOR SO LONG???

I charge 10pounds a night to a bitch owner when she's here to be mated. If you want to be like this I will email you my invoice with how much you owe me!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Your post shows how bad a person you are with a spiteful mind. Your are even calling Jake a Jack Russell when it is very evident he is full Chi. Your attitude to name calling, bitching and lying is exrtremely immature.

Jake aggressive, guess he must have a very course tongue when he licks people to death and his tail must be about to fall off as he waggles it so much.

You bought them a toy with money I sent you.
Took Red to training without my permission, interesting
The Midlands Show, I said you did not have to take him now that I couldn't be there so that was your decision NOT mine.

You asked to breed Red to Babe who is a Smooth Coat just to make money, I did not want Red mated to her and my reply was just give myself a bit time to think of a polite way to say no to you, please Lousie stop fabricating these lies, I have no idea why you are lying so much or demeaning my dogs.

Your constantly slagging me and my dogs.. 

You state I am clearly now well enough to look after Red and Jake, I guess that must be because I am still in Hospital facing an operation tomorrow with tubes coming out of me all over.
I am ungrateful and showing my true colours.. Mmmm I guess sending texts every day thanking you, asking if all is okay and if not would collect the dogs immediatley, sending you money and offering to send more anytime you needed it, does make me out to be ungrateful.

As for asking why I let my dogs stay with you for so long, well that is simple to answer, I had no idea how they were being treated and you always said they were no bother when I asked and even told me how Chris would let Jake cuddle up with him. 

As for Red he was not that thin when he went to you, I could easily say you let him get in that state due to constantly changing his food, realised then quickly got weight back on him.

Anyone and I mean anyone is welcome to come to my house and see Jake for themselves and see what a loving friendly dog he is. 

Louise all I can say is I find IMO that you are embarrassing yourself without realising it. I mean come on, slagging Jake calling him aggresive and a Jack Russell. You may be that you want to hurt me by saying terrible things about Jake which is childish but then what more could I expect.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With regards to now only mentioning a daily £10 rate I have this to say.

You are very welcome to send me an invoice as long as it comes with a contract clearly stating all terms and conditions signed and dated by me or my partner Brian on the first day of care and signed by a witness. As there was no mention of a business deal on the onset this is why I request proof of a legal contract. 
Also a written clause as to why conditions were not met, what persmission was given to permit any changes of food, regime or for you to attend training clinics.

Also deduct the amount already transfered to you. luckily I did this via my bank so have proof of payment.

Does this last statement sound over the top and needless? It does to me so I don't take it serious but I am well prepared to if that is the route you wish to take.





I know Jake, I know he is the most loving dog ever, I know he is not aggressive, I know others know this too.

I had a special gift on order for you but that has been cancelled as I do not think you deserve anything after all you have said.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Girls  How could this happen? I hope you two can take this into private email or phone and talk this out to be solved. I didn't have a clue you two had any issues going on while Red & Jake were away/there. This shouldn't be going on!  Louise you were so kind to take Red & Jake in out of your own love and wanting to help & Dawn you were so kind to trust her with your babies. I just hope you two can solve this and be friends again.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow girls, this is a public forum and NOT a place to be airing personal greivances, for that reason I am closing this thread and I hope you will be able to work things out through email and texts.


----------

